# Yes I got married today.



## Salludon (Feb 21, 2021)

Everyone who’s wondering if it’s my cousin the answer is no.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Feb 21, 2021)

Mirin ascension

you need to become the Pakistani PM next tbh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 21, 2021)

Is it your aunt


----------



## alriodai (Feb 21, 2021)

fuck u


----------



## Blackgymmax (Feb 21, 2021)

does that mean ur gonna leave us, gandy?


----------



## Salludon (Feb 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Is it your aunt


It’s your momma


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 21, 2021)

chad wins again


----------



## fukmylyf (Feb 21, 2021)

@Tony thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Feb 21, 2021)

Is she virgin?


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Everyone who’s wondering if it’s my cousin the answer is no.


What will you do now? Ascend further by participating in pollitics?


----------



## Salludon (Feb 21, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> does that mean ur gonna leave us, gandy?


Not now but maybe when i get kids and get more busy with life then i might have to.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> It’s your momma


Mashallah. Take care of her.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 21, 2021)

finally you will lose your virginity


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 21, 2021)

crazy shit


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations on your big day bro


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Feb 21, 2021)

No shot she is a virgin, also she has the auntie body type. And what happened to you wanting my mom?


----------



## ThatDjangoWalk (Feb 21, 2021)

May Allah make your marriage a prosperous one, and May Allah give you the best possible kids and make them pious muslims


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Feb 21, 2021)

_it's over for you salludon. I got your ig and I'm working on sending lady boys prostitutes to your location 





_


----------



## fukmylyf (Feb 21, 2021)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> No shot she is a virgin, also she has the auntie body type. And what happened to you wanting my mom?


i want ur mom bro


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

Spoiler



I think there was a story about an imam who stayed married to his wife for 30 years without divorcing once and the people asked him how, he said we made a promise to each other whenever I'm angry she will stay quiet, and whenever she's angry I'll stay quiet 


And in my humble opinion, you should see to what type of friends the mother of your children has, this so that they wouldn't tell her anything bad about you, or try to destroy your marrigae in jealousy.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

fukmylyf said:


> i want ur mom bro


@EreptileDysfunction i also want your mom, your 3 inches was never enough for her anyway


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 21, 2021)

Nigga really spending his honeymoon on looksmax


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> No shot she is a virgin, also she has the auntie body type. And what happened to you wanting my mom?


R.i.p. , he didn't want your mom anymore


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 21, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> finally you will lose your virginity


He’s a slayer already tbh

Congrats on the wedding


----------



## gamma (Feb 21, 2021)

What's your lay count Salludon?


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tell your kids to mew in sha Allah


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 21, 2021)

ma sha allah 😍 may allah swt bless you with a long and healthy marriage ❤️ 🤲


----------



## Salludon (Feb 21, 2021)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> No shot she is a virgin, also she has the auntie body type. And what happened to you wanting my mom?


My parents chose her for me and i respect their decision so i married her plus she’s good looking and pious and just turned 18 wtf else do a man need? Yeah she’s a bit chubby but i’ll help her to start working out and get skinnier.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations on the wedding bhai


----------



## Salludon (Feb 21, 2021)

ThatDjangoWalk said:


> May Allah make your marriage a prosperous one, and May Allah give you the best possible kids and make them pious muslims


Aameen. Thanks brother!


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 21, 2021)

congrats bhai
May Allah remind you to make your kids mew as well


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 21, 2021)

Cool, now convert to Hinduism


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> pious


is it @streege


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations bhai, indeed mirin. Sadly fin will have to go away if u try to conceive ngl


----------



## Lmao (Feb 21, 2021)

How are her genes? Do you think she will be able to give you slayer sons or not?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 21, 2021)

@Amnesia you abused kutta
this is chaddam marrying jb and most likely another in future
meanwhile you cope with trannies and alcohol
cry for us muslims


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 21, 2021)

im so happy for you akhi congrats


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Cool, now convert to Hinduism


Convert to islam


----------



## Introvertednarc (Feb 21, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Convert to islam


You hate on your own Islamic brothers like @TRUE_CEL ...


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You hate on your own Islamic brothers like @TRUE_CEL ...


I am not islam, i am Muslim. Also i have ADHD which makes me take things personally even when they are not, ive made countless threads about not being nt.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 21, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You hate on your own Islamic brothers like @TRUE_CEL ...


😭😭 ikr


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Feb 21, 2021)

Based parents tbh.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Feb 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> He’s a slayer already tbh
> 
> Congrats on the wedding


he was a virgin before he told me over pm


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Feb 21, 2021)

May Allah grant you a happy marriage and good kids i will hopefully follow in your footsteps soon my chad brother


----------



## joao (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Not now but maybe when i get kids and get more busy with life then i might have to.


Do you wanna have kids?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 21, 2021)

People always say muh marriage is cucked but when someone here does it they support it


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> My parents chose her for me and i respect their decision so i married her plus she’s good looking and pious and just turned 18 wtf else do a man need? Yeah she’s a bit chubby but i’ll help her to start working out and get skinnier.


Based

Wish my parents could just arrange a girl for me through other parents like that


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Feb 21, 2021)

Happy for you 

You are an inspiration to us all


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Feb 21, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> People always say muh marriage is cucked but when someone here does it they support it


.me brotherhood tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 21, 2021)

Congrats Chad 
May Allah only give you sons tho


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Not now but maybe when i get kids and get more busy with life then i might have to.


Do bonesmashing guide before you leave. Please I beg you bro. Please

































































Or I will nuke pakistan


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Feb 21, 2021)

So you just lost your virginity? you actually waited until marriage despite being a chad 

@TRUE_CEL why are you that happy?


----------



## john2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Everyone who’s wondering if it’s my cousin the answer is no.


Shaadi Mubarak, bhai. Wish you and your wife a happy marriage.


----------



## TedKazanski (Feb 21, 2021)

Congratulations bro
make sure your kids dont end up in looksmaxing/blackpill


----------



## Preston (Feb 22, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Not now but maybe when i get kids and get more busy with life then i might have to.


Mashallah


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 22, 2021)

mirin, congrats bro wish you the best


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 22, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> Nigga really spending his honeymoon on looksmax


"Honey come to bed"

"Not now Aaradhya I'm doing a mog battle"


----------



## justadude (Feb 22, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> "Honey come to bed"
> 
> "Not now Aaradhya I'm doing a mog battle"


caged


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Everyone who’s wondering if it’s my cousin the answer is no.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2021)

I


Salludon said:


> Everyone who’s wondering if it’s my cousin the answer is no.


I Beg u to give her divorce and marry a 10/10 Stacy and produce gigachads... Please... Or second marry a white women


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 22, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


> So you just lost your virginity? you actually waited until marriage despite being a chad
> 
> @TRUE_CEL why are you that happy?


----------



## JizzFarmer (Feb 22, 2021)

Alhamdulilah


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Feb 22, 2021)

What does she look like


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Feb 22, 2021)

Are you looksmatched with your wife? @Salludon


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 22, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 22, 2021)

Cucked tbh
All that looks maxing for a post wall. Curry foid


----------



## Saen (Feb 22, 2021)

Would you say it's up there with your post/rep ratio in terms of life achievements?


----------



## adotsdot (Feb 22, 2021)

congrats master


----------



## AlphaDude (Feb 23, 2021)

Lol why


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 23, 2021)

green card or no?


----------



## StoicSperg (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations. Marriage is always the end goal, not slaying.


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Feb 23, 2021)

Congrats, make sure your kids take HGH.


----------



## Celexawer (Feb 24, 2021)

Ryan said:


> I Beg u to give her divorce and marry a 10/10 Stacy and produce gigachads... Please... Or second marry a white women


Moderation is the way of life son respect his decision


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 24, 2021)

Algerian Manlet said:


> So you just lost your virginity? you actually waited until marriage despite being a chad
> 
> @TRUE_CEL why are you that happy?


because he is doing things the islamic way or i should say the right way, from not being a degenerate which is extra meaningful when you are a chad plus he is also listening to his parents


----------



## Treasure223 (Feb 25, 2021)

Who?


----------



## Acnno (Mar 4, 2021)

fonzee98 said:


> mirin, congrats bro wish you the best


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ma sha allah 😍 may allah swt bless you with a long and healthy marriage ❤️ 🤲


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2021)

Original said:


> View attachment 1021747


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> View attachment 1021879


cooms me ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2021)

Original said:


> cooms me ngl






le epic troll face xD


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> View attachment 1021881
> le epic troll face xD


LOL X3




fucks me and abuses me XD ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2021)

Original said:


> LOL X3
> View attachment 1021885
> 
> fucks me and abuses me XD ngl


le me
le coomer
xD


----------



## .👽. (Mar 4, 2021)

Congratz but why would you marry a girl that _you dont even know_ as a CHAD?

Seems like waste to me😆


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> le me
> le coomer
> xD







le coom inside le girl xd


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2021)

Original said:


> View attachment 1021889
> 
> le coom inside le girl xd


inside le girl??? why bro
its 2021, now its the era to coom inside le boys xD


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> My parents chose her for me and i respect their decision so i married her plus she’s good looking and pious and just turned 18 wtf else do a man need? Yeah she’s a bit chubby but i’ll help her to start working out and get skinnier.


Nothing bad about a bit chubby tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Mar 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> inside le girl??? why bro
> its 2021, now its the era to coom inside le boys xD
> View attachment 1021896


not boys just girls with le girldick XDD


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2021)

Original said:


> not boys just girls with le girldick XDD


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Everyone who’s wondering if it’s my cousin the answer is no.


congrats bro. Mirin high iman


----------

